# How long till they calm down?



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 26, 2012)

How long did it take for your hatchlings to realize that you weren't going to murder them? I always feel so bad scaring mine to death anytime I walk by his tank. 

How long did it take for your babies to calm down? Did you use any specific methods? I've heard a few that I'm going to use but I'm open to plenty of suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

Many people are gonna tell you that it takes time. Some tegus calm down with age, some calm down as a result as being handled. Its been almost three weeks since i've had kahnoah and it already showing signs of being "dog tame". He relaxes at the sound of my voice. He falls asleep when being rubbed and doesnt flip out when someone enters the room anymore. But I've been working with him from the day i got him. I also remove all hides from his enclosure and put my shirts in there. One on the hot side and one on the cool side. He sleeps in my shirt on the cool side at night and bask/hide in the one on the hot side. Moving around the enclosure helped all my gu's become less jumpy with someone walks by. In time, they'll figure out that your no harm. Like i said. Just go about your day normally, move around the enclosure, put your hands inside and mix up the substrate, move around hides etc. These little things show your baby your not there to harm them. Dont rush it. It'll happen. Don't always think that by putting your hand inside the cage you HAVE to pick them up.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've had mine for a week its about a month and a half old he doesn't run away anymore when I'm near the tank and I can open it and put my hand in it and it doesn't flip out just keeps an eye on me. Today though I went to touch him and he went crazy flailing around he flew out of the cage and ran around my room. I let him go in my room for a bit but when I tried to get him he went crazy again I finally got him...without really being too aggressive and he ended up just sitting in my lap. Probably exhausted vs tame though lol just ignore him and when he comes out just keep doing what ur doing hell learn ur not going to harm him.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I got niles on 9/11/2012.day one I pretty much held him all day.day two fed and held him...etc
.I kept him kind of snuggled in a face cloth which i use every time i hold him.I do believe familiarity is key.also true that sometimes you can just pat without picking up.always gentle...let him crawl on you.never grab.niles loves to be held.loves walking on bed tables couch.haha.interacts with my 2 small dogs.the more usual routine the better


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murkve (Sep 26, 2012)

Try gaining trust with tongs. While it is true that Tegus in general will become more confident as they get larger, it helps to have a sense of trust instilled before then. Tong feed, and your Tegu will associate your presence with possible food (which is GOOD), while not confusing your fingers for food.

Also, try sitting down with them in a Tegu safe room or sectioned off pen, and just letting them explore. Reward them with treats every time they come to explore you, and soon enough you'll have a Tegu that has come to know you as a beneficial part of its environment and life.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to leave him be for a week and only open his tank just to change water, offer food and take temps. I think I'm gonna set up my ferret pen and sit in it with him and see if I can tong feed him or just let him roam while I sit on my laptop.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Kirby took about a week now he's perfectly calm


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 26, 2012)

Before they calmed for you all, were they incredibly jumpy and skittish?


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine not really but Laura said they were worked with regularly


----------



## Diablo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yoshi has been flipping out since day 1. It has been exactly a week since he has been home with me. Today changed a little bit, I had to change his substrate so I put let him crawl into a big christmas stocking and put him in a 20gal while i cleaned out his old substrate and put in eco earth. I made a mistake and didn't let the eco earth dry out enough so now for the past 2 hours has been walking around looking for a warm place to lie down. I took this opportunity to get him to like me. I started by leaving his basking light on and I will all night so it dries out. I also kept putting my hands in his cage to move stuff around and arrange for a place for him to sleep that was dry and warm. At first he would slowly walk back into a hide but I knew he would be back out because it was wet in there. I started putting some nice dry moss under his hiding log and I matted it down for him nice and good like a bed. I would do little bits at a time and kept going in and out. After a while he was basking with me inside the cage and just looked at me only if I got close. I also put a shirt in for him in case he wanted another dry spot to hang out in by his basking spot. Eventually I got his bed to his liking and he went under his log for the night. It wasn't a huge leap in progress but I was happy that he was around his cage a lot and looking at me and calm and not flipping all over the cage in a frenzy.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 27, 2012)

Also another thing I did is I slept on a pillow case for about a week then put it on his cage I've done this with 3 pillow cases and a shirt that way I can cycle them out since the humidity gets then wet over time he snuggles in that shirt and I think that what is helping him to trust me


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 27, 2012)

i have a male(red) and it almost a year i have him...i handle him daily and since i got him about seven or eight months ago he still won't tame down the best thing that happe was he no longer attacking us or bitting us now he walk's around the hole first floor and i can pet him(still cant pick him up he will bite) he puts himself to sleep wont poop in his enclosure he great...i hope you get better results then me but im hopping by the time he's 2 years old it gets to the point where i can pick him up....good luck and trust me it really takes time an patients


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 27, 2012)

It really does just depend on the animal itself...But you will see noticeable progress after a month or so.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 27, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> i have a male(red) and it almost a year i have him...i handle him daily and since i got him about seven or eight months ago he still won't tame down the best thing that happe was he no longer attacking us or bitting us now he walk's around the hole first floor and i can pet him(still cant pick him up he will bite) he puts himself to sleep wont poop in his enclosure he great...i hope you get better results then me but im hopping by the time he's 2 years old it gets to the point where i can pick him up....good luck and trust me it really takes time an patients



I had one like that. I don't think she'd ever calm down. I hope this guy will be as calm as his parents.


----------

